# Missoula, Mt outfitter help/ suggestions



## d_schist (Nov 20, 2011)

My wife and I are planning a trip to Glacier first week of September 2015. We are wanting to do a guided fly fishing trip in the Missoula area. I would like to hear some 2cool feedback on the outfitters up there.


----------



## odie5962 (Aug 28, 2011)

Grizzly hackle Fly shop in Missoula Mt.


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

The Missoula Angler Fly Shop. Owner is an Aggie and a great dude.


----------



## d_schist (Nov 20, 2011)

FTAC03 said:


> The Missoula Angler Fly Shop. Owner is an Aggie and a great dude.


Booked the trip....how'd you know my wife and I were both aggies!!!!

Class of 08 and 10


----------



## FTAC03 (Sep 12, 2007)

I didn't know but it's funny how that works out. I can't think of the guys name now but he was in the corp and his roommate was mascot corporal if I remember right. I was slightly skeptical of a fishing guide in Montana that was from Texas. But when he said he was an Aggie that sealed the deal for me. He has been a guide up there since graduation and is really good at what he does. When you get back post a trip report with pictures. Thanks and Gig 'Em. - JLW

www.bluemuddcharters.com 
www.pipkinranchoutfitters.com


----------

